# What year is my Pinarello Asolo?



## basaralp (Sep 4, 2007)

Please help me determine what year my Pinarello Asolo is. 

Check the pictures, any idea???

I love this bike!


----------



## pinarello62704 (Oct 11, 2009)

Not sure what year yours is but I bought mine new in 89 and there are some differences. First, yours has a "GP" sticker above the "Treviso" on the seat tube, mine does not. Second, my shifter cables do not run through the BB but under it with a band brazed to the BB to get the cables seperated. My guess would be that yours is a bit older than 89 since it would be cheaper to braze on a tab than drill holes. Of course, this is just a guess. Both frames are CroMor so I'm thinking they're not too far apart in age. Looks great though, I've had to have mine repainted as the decals flaked and too many wrecks. Hope this was of some help


----------

